# Do hedgehogs have an awkward teenage stage?



## PirateHedgie (Oct 28, 2012)

So my hedgie is going through his last 12 wk quilling and at first i thought he was sleeping a lot but then when i check on him he is awake and doing um... "boy hedgie things" :? :shock: ALL THE TIME!! 
He was out running around and he was doing this weird humping the air thing, then tried to tuck his head under him and because he was like arched up fell over looked embarrased for a second, then just sorta shook it off and ran around some more. 
I had to give him a bath because him tummy was all dirty. NOT KIDDING!! :|  I heard male hedgehogs do this - is it just because he figured it out and is like "yeah! something new and exciting" or is he always gonna do that - that often. 

Sorry - i tried to be as PC as possible lol


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Mine seemed to have a 'teenage stage' because he's doing it less often now. He was doing it all the time when he was around 4 months old. He still does it, but not that much any more. I don't think they'll outgrow it.


----------



## Hogzilla (Nov 15, 2012)

PirateHedgie said:


> So my hedgie is going through his last 12 wk quilling and at first i thought he was sleeping a lot but then when i check on him he is awake and doing um... "boy hedgie things" :? :shock: ALL THE TIME!!
> He was out running around and he was doing this weird humping the air thing, then tried to tuck his head under him and because he was like arched up fell over looked embarrased for a second, then just sorta shook it off and ran around some more.
> I had to give him a bath because him tummy was all dirty. NOT KIDDING!! :|  I heard male hedgehogs do this - is it just because he figured it out and is like "yeah! something new and exciting" or is he always gonna do that - that often.
> 
> Sorry - i tried to be as PC as possible lol


 :lol:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

:lol: That often happens when they first discover themselves. Most will ease off after a while or at least become more discrete, but some never do.


----------



## AnnabellasMomma (Oct 30, 2012)

Prestons not shy at all, he has been very open with his male tendencies since we go him at 8 weeks.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Hopefully he'll learn to be more discrete! :lol: The majority of my boys I've cared for (maybe 2/3rds) would leave evidence in their hedgie bags, but besides "air humping" I've never had one go all-out with an audience. Lucky, considering some of the stories I've heard! :lol:


----------



## PirateHedgie (Oct 28, 2012)

Well i have ZERO expectations that it will stop completely - i was just surprised he became such a recluse and just did that all day! lol  
i guess it will be a lot of baby wipe tummy baths for him - silly boys! Thanks for the feedback !!! Good to know its normal and my hedgie doesn't need therapy lol :roll:


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

My hedgehog, Quigley, used to do this all the time to me. Almost every time I held him in his ball on his back he would do. I guess he figured "it's right there, may as well"


----------



## ktdid (Aug 7, 2012)

I guess I should be glad Fitz is very discrete about it huh? I've never seen him hump the air or anything and he only does it if he is covered up completely and he freaks out if I uncover him in the middle. :lol: I try to apologize and leave him alone again. lol


----------



## AlexONeil (Nov 14, 2012)

My boy has seemed to stop, now that he's a little older. Between 4-6 months was the worse by far. A couple weeks ago I caught him, but that was it.


----------



## Britnee.sto (Aug 9, 2012)

I caught Quillbet humping a blanket one day. :lol:


----------



## ashjac18 (May 18, 2012)

Mine started it at like 3 months and hes almost 5 now and it has gone down a tad.
Before itd be like all the time xDD


----------



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

As cute and fnny as this all sounds, it makes me kind of glad my first hedgie is going to be a female, and makes me second guess getting a male in the future. I dunno if I wanna end up red faced and embarrassed busting up a hedgies good time. :lol: :shock:


----------



## AlexONeil (Nov 14, 2012)

Avarris said:


> As cute and fnny as this all sounds, it makes me kind of glad my first hedgie is going to be a female, and makes me second guess getting a male in the future. I dunno if I wanna end up red faced and embarrassed busting up a hedgies good time. :lol: :shock:


Oh you probably won't bust up their fun. If anything, they just get more discreet because of it. :roll: Just be wary of any odd stains you may see with boys.


----------



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

Kind of like, beware of the 13yr old sons socks? :lol:


----------



## AlexONeil (Nov 14, 2012)

Avarris said:


> Kind of like, beware of the 13yr old sons socks? :lol:


_*Exactly.*_


----------

